# Wyoming Hunter Management Area Permission Slips



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyoming Hunter Management Area (HMA) Permission slips are now available.

The HMA is part of the successful Wyoming's Private Lands Public Wildlife (PLPW) program. Concerned sportsman, landowners, the BLM, and the State of Wyoming Game & Fish Dept., among others, got together and formed this alliance. Much of the program is supported by donations made into the Access Yes!! donation box found in Wyoming hunting and fishing license applications. A $1.00 donation is worth a little over 4 acres of access!!!!

HMA permit slips are required in parts of the following areas of southwest Wyoming:

> Antelope - 99 & 100
> Deer - Area K, 133, 134, 168
> Elk - 105 & 106

Also remember that HMA permission slips are needed for small game, upland game, and waterfowl in southwest Wyoming's Coyote Creek, Knight Ridge, Medicine Butte, & Bear River HMA units.

The WY Game & Fish patrols the HMAs, especially during the big game rifle seasons, and readily issues tickets to those not in compliance with HMA regulations, many of which are specific to each HMA unit.

All necessary info, maps, and applications can be found online at:
http://gf.state.wy.us/plpwhmprogram/default.aspx

I can't say enough good things about the PLPW system here. Hats off to the landowners, many of which are from Utah, the sportsman of southwest Wyoming, the Wyoming Game & Fish, the BLM, and others, that sat down, kept their cool, made compromises, and worked this thing out. What a wonderful program for hunters and fisherman in southwest Wyoming. Statewide, we have over 2 million acres in the system now!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a good thing:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Man Goob, I can't believe that I wasn't right on top of this. I got online 3 times to see when they were happening and everytime it said that it wasn't available. I spaced it off and then saw your post. They are gone in my area for the first week and so we get to start 6 days later. UGH!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Man Goob, I can't believe that I wasn't right on top of this. I got online 3 times to see when they were happening and everytime it said that it wasn't available. I spaced it off and then saw your post. They are gone in my area for the first week and so we get to start 6 days later. UGH!


You must be talking the Medicine Butte deer hunt. That's too bad, the later period sucks unless there's some snow and then if there's snow you can't get around.

Good luck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Today, tens of thousands, if not millions, of sportsmen and sportswomen from Utah will come to Southwest Wyoming in an attempt to harvest a trophy two-point, or by some strange act of God, a three-point mule deer. The rifle deer hunt opens tomorrow one-half hour before sunrise.

A reminder: don't forget much of Southwest Wyoming around Evanston is under the Wyoming Hunter Management Area (HMA) arrangement. 

HMA permission slips can not be obtained over the counter. They must be obtained online. A hard copy of the HMA permission slip must be displayed on your vehicle and another slip must be in possession by the hunter.

Extra Game and Fish personnel are on board and they will be patrolling the HMAs, writing tickets out to those not in compliance. 

Good luck.


----------

